# Auto start AND remote start?



## emilysaurus (Sep 10, 2018)

Is there any way to have both the automatic relay function of something like the i-Vac Automatic Vacuum Switch Box AND a remote switch for the same vacuum? For example, I want my table saw and mitre saw to turn the vacuum on when they are started, but I also want to use the vacuum for hand held tools and general cleanup. The vacuum and outlet it is plugged into are hard to reach so I want a remote for the latter scenario. I can’t seem to find anything with both options or evidence of whether putting two different systems in-line would accomplish what want.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

yes. you can run "parallel" lines to the motor. one from the auto switch, one from the remote switch
BUT they must take power from the same 'leg' (110v) = preferable from the same circuit and observing the properly polarity.

if you power one switch from one leg and the other switch from the other leg of a std 220v residential service, you'll get 220v followed by sparks and smoke.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?

https://www.amazon.com/iVAC-Dust-Co..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=ZDWEEZVA7EM40RN8C7FD


----------

